# A Few Species of Albatross



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 7, 2015)

I really love Albatross. Their unimaginable grace as they soar through the air is captivating!

Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/2000 sec
Aperture: 8
Exposure mode: Manual
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III

*Black-browed Albatross*






*Gray-headed Albatross*





*Light-mantled Sooty Albatross*





*Southern Royal Albatross*





*Wandering Albatross*


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 7, 2015)

Great shots, Glenn!

I love the sharpness and the blue sea and waves in the bg of the BIF pictures.
Also nice portrait  

Congrats!


----------



## lion rock (Dec 7, 2015)

Very nice!
-r


----------



## Daan Stam (Dec 7, 2015)

hey glen great pictures funny to see you here i am subscibed on you on youtube


----------



## Click (Dec 7, 2015)

Great shots. Well done, Glenn.


----------



## FEBS (Dec 7, 2015)

Once again, very nice shots Glenn.


----------



## stormypetrel (Dec 7, 2015)

Good stuff. Gotta get back down there some day.


----------



## MartinDaniel (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, those are amazing.


----------

